# building a sandcastle



## daveycrockett (Apr 1, 2012)

and staying in it


----------



## dolittle (Apr 1, 2012)

????? Sounds a little if'ie to me. But hey, good luck with that.


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 2, 2012)

it was kind of a joke but id like to see what i could do with that. or if you got stuck with nothing but sand it would happen.


----------



## dolittle (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha, umm..... No.


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 3, 2012)

what eh fuck you mean no. what do i got to spice it up for you im building a sandcastle where im at they would probably think its art or something all i know is im staying in it. you know waht im gonna build the fuckin coolest ass sandcastle ever get paid send you pictures and you can visit once in awhile but you have to say the magic word, ppllllleeeeaaassseeee oh please


----------



## soapybum (Apr 3, 2012)

Making a livable sized sand castle would be pretty sweet. Sounds like a good contribution to the PN blog if you had some good pics etc.


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 3, 2012)

im dedicating a wing to you my friend


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 3, 2012)

you should look into how bricks are made. if you can build an old time brick oven you could bake bricks out of sand and clay. if you overheat it thou it turns into glass (melted sand is glass), so maybe if you built a sandcastle and take a blowtorch to it you might end up with a glass castle.
if you want to look into how bricks are made try downloading the episode of modern marvels about bricks.


----------



## RockerBilly (Apr 3, 2012)

The pyramids in Egypt were made out of mostly sand mixed with mud. And they've stood for 7000 years. You don't even need to bake the bricks, you just have to mix the sand with clay/earth and water, and some dry hay or grass if you can. And make sure they are dried out. Good luck


----------



## Pheonix (Apr 3, 2012)

RockerBilly said:


> The pyramids in Egypt were made out of mostly sand mixed with mud. And they've stood for 7000 years. You don't even need to bake the bricks, you just have to mix the sand with clay/earth and water, and some dry hay or grass if you can. And make sure they are dried out. Good luck


 
the bricks in the pyramids were made by nature not man, they carved huge blocks of sandstone out of the bedrock. that's even more labor intensive then firing bricks.


----------



## RockerBilly (Apr 3, 2012)

To be fair they don't know either way for certain how they built the pyramids. That is one hypothesis. Obviously you haven't read the Bible as much as _I_ have. You must study the good word of God Jehovah and only through him shall ye receive great recompense of reward. My Lord.


----------



## dolittle (Apr 3, 2012)

The Lady rewards me plenty, and doesnt ask near as much in return. But hey, to each his own. Now, back to toppkc... Try blowtorching the sand castle, I like to know how that turns out. Sounds groovy.


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 4, 2012)

i


----------



## RockerBilly (Apr 4, 2012)

the type of sand they use to make glass is the fine white quartz/silica sand from certain deserts. Common beach sand does contain some silica, but it's also got a bunch of other dark crap in it that i expect would make your glass very uneven and murky, probably not very transparent. Also you'd have to get it hot as fuck im not sure if a blowtorch would do it. Maybe if the weather was hot and there was no wind and you had a proper massive propane torch not one o them dodgy handheld jobs


----------



## austinoram (Apr 5, 2012)

pheonix said:


> the bricks in the pyramids were made by nature not man, they carved huge blocks of sandstone out of the bedrock. that's even more labor intensive then firing bricks.


Not sandstone but calcium carbonate (limestone). Outer casings were polished limestone.
God has many names.


----------



## kidbob (Mar 5, 2013)

u could make a giant sand candle house......i used to make sandcandles when i was florida.sand and wax.get a form ...buncha wax and sand.and the florida sun will do the rest if u want to be lazy.alot of wax but it will float he hehehehehe will it float,yup like a turd...


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 5, 2013)

RockerBilly said:


> Obviously you haven't read the Bible as much as _I_ have. You must study the good word of God Jehovah and only through him shall ye receive great recompense of reward. My Lord.



*facepalm*


----------



## treyvor (Dec 15, 2013)

I once dug a big pit at the beach and lined it with drift wood to hold up the walls and the put drift wood over the top as a roof. 
Id imagine that you could do something similar with a huge sand castle with driftwood reinforcing the walls and ceiling


----------

